# August 2010 Photo Thread



## e19896 (Aug 4, 2010)

This was taken from The Roof of Stanley Tools Sheffield with a Cannon 5D Mk2 and a Tripod, we had to take over 50 pound in weight of gear up Rutland Road, into the now derelict building and then find our way onto said roof then back down in the dark, but what a joy to be had.


----------



## northeastoipunk (Aug 4, 2010)

nice shot e worth the climb


----------



## northeastoipunk (Aug 4, 2010)

im struggling with the new format of urban , i dont like change bit of a luddite , can i still upload direct off my harddrive or do i have to upload to the web now ???


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2010)

Click the 'Go Advanced' button under the reply box and you can attach stuff from there.


----------



## e19896 (Aug 4, 2010)

northeastoipunk said:


> nice shot e worth the climb


 
Yes full report here it the getting down that gets me all the image but what a joy..


----------



## northeastoipunk (Aug 5, 2010)

*derwent yesterday*

had nice walk out yesterday , quite liked this one , its near the warnley burn waterfall you shot a while ago neonwilderness


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 5, 2010)

I seen 1000s of that kind of photos building at night and small waterfall.  I never tyre


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 5, 2010)

northeastoipunk said:


> had nice walk out yesterday , quite liked this one , its near the warnley burn waterfall you shot a while ago neonwilderness


Nice 


Grabbed a shot of Trinity Square on my way home early this morning.


----------



## northeastoipunk (Aug 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> Grabbed a shot of Trinity Square on my way home early this morning.


 
nice shot , it wont be there much longer eh lol , cant say i will miss it , i love architecture but that was always a blot on the landscape , the sixties were responsible for some bloody awful concrete monstrosities , take dunelm house in durham for instance


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 6, 2010)

Get that fucking eyesore down.


----------



## northeastoipunk (Aug 7, 2010)

*miners gala*

paul aka sid


----------



## northeastoipunk (Aug 7, 2010)

i first met paul at a labour party family gala at beamish museum (cos billy bragg was playing) we became good friends after that . battling together in london over polltax etc , durham miners gala is a great place for old friends to reunite


----------



## big eejit (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 7, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


>


 


Refused as fuck said:


>


 
<3


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 7, 2010)

Here is a photo I took last weekend at woody bay north devon.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 8, 2010)

[/ATTACH]


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 8, 2010)

Droppin Science | August 2010 | Vibe Bar Brick Lane


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 8, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Droppin Science | August 2010 | Vibe Bar Brick Lane



Chat up line went down well or is that two drinks 

Nice photographs - what camera did you use?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 8, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Chat up line went down well or is that two drinks
> 
> Nice photographs - what camera did you use?


 
It's a strange new phenominom in clubs. I blame Kanye. 

5D Mark II.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 8, 2010)

look at that disgusting duckface, jesus, I'm going to be sick.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> look at that disgusting duckface, jesus, I'm going to be sick.


 
innit strange what people think is gonna be attractive in a shot...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 9, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


>


 
<33


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 9, 2010)

<3 your face.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> Get that fucking eyesore down.


Well I've had a go, but didn't quite get finished


----------



## boohoo (Aug 10, 2010)

lots of screams of hold still,the bus is coming....


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 11, 2010)

http://blogs.995themountain.com/files/2009/08/tyrannosaurus-rex_1.jpg
She has more in common with a Tyrannosaurus Rex


----------



## clicker (Aug 11, 2010)

Grace Jones on the Thames near Kew.



Summer house on Thames near Isleworth.


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Aug 12, 2010)

tom_craggs said:


>



Is this one for this months competition?

Nice one


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks Stowpirate, I had it in mind when I took it but I am not sure it quite works for me beyond the composition (which is not great anyway). I mainly liked her pose, hands to her ears.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 12, 2010)

Two pictures I took at a recent gig. I was a long way from the stage and shooting through a window, but I like the mirror effect. Any idea as to which is better/less crap?


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 12, 2010)

One for the ugly mug thread?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Illyrian (Aug 15, 2010)

boohoo said:


> View attachment 11462
> 
> lots of screams of hold still,the bus is coming....


 
Great shot! 

How did you get the background motion effect and your subject to be this focused?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 15, 2010)

By way of explanation, I've just spent some time travelling from Toronto to the Atlantic Ocean. The photos above, and those to follow, are my impressions of Eastern Canada and the Canadians who live there.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 15, 2010)

Comedy Cafe | Shoreditch


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Padcore (Aug 15, 2010)

Been a while.

I was in Canada the other week at my sisters wedding.  Heres a view from my hostel window.  More will come once I process them from RAW.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks like British Columbia. Is it?


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## dlx1 (Aug 16, 2010)

> Johnny Canuck3


 Is back


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 16, 2010)

arrrrgh


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 16, 2010)

duh


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Aug 17, 2010)

Testing me new toy Olympus E-420 DSLR


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 17, 2010)

That's me done for today


----------



## Padcore (Aug 17, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Looks like British Columbia. Is it?


 
Canmore, Alberta.

More:





Misty Morning





Squirrel Thing on a hill





A Gopher?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 17, 2010)

Padcore said:


> Canmore, Alberta.
> 
> More:
> 
> ...


 
Canmore.... do you have rich relatives?


----------



## Padcore (Aug 17, 2010)

Hence why I was staying in a backpackers.  

Cracking place though.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 17, 2010)

Padcore said:


> Hence why I was staying in a backpackers.
> 
> Cracking place though.


 
It's very nice. I assume you went up the road to Banff?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 18, 2010)

1.




2.




3.




4.





which one works best?


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 18, 2010)

Olympus E-420 DSLR & f2.8 Pancake Lens.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 18, 2010)

Padcore said:


> Canmore, Alberta.
> 
> More:
> 
> ...



Special photo you was at the right location at right time of day - atmospheric


----------



## e19896 (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## dlx1 (Aug 18, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Please lengthen your message to at least 1 characters.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 19, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imo, this one.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 19, 2010)

The community office got vandalised by malicious hooligans.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 20, 2010)

Magical Summer Bikini Show - Charleene Rena | 18.08.10


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 20, 2010)

Magical Summer Bikini Show - Pre-Show | 18.08.10


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 20, 2010)

Spoiler: NSFW



















Magical Summer Bikini Show - Show | 18.08.10


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 20, 2010)

Magical Summer Bikini Show - After Party | 18.08.10


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 20, 2010)

Garfield: what sort of camera do you use?


----------



## e19896 (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 20, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Garfield: what sort of camera do you use?


 
Canon 5d MKII 24 -105 L series Lens & 580 exII flash...

Why?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 20, 2010)

e19896 said:


>


 
near didcott?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 20, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Canon 5d MKII 24 -105 L series Lens & 580 exII flash...
> 
> Why?


 
Because the texture quality of your indoor portraiture is excellent.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 20, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Because the texture quality of your indoor portraiture is excellent.


 
21 mp and full frame means you get a lot of data though the lens which is a 78 mm rather than the more usual 58 I like the fact it's either a fisheye or a straight wide angle dependent on the level of distortion correction you have on the lens profile...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 20, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> 21 mp and full frame means you get a lot of data though the lens which is a 78 mm rather than the more usual 58 I like the fact it's either a fisheye or a straight wide angle dependent on the level of distortion correction you have on the lens profile...


 
Isn't there a law of diminishing returns with megapixels, though? I've read things indicating that beyond 10 -12 mp, it becomes overkill.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 21, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Isn't there a law of diminishing returns with megapixels, though? I've read things indicating that beyond 10 -12 mp, it becomes overkill.


 
Read


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 21, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Read


 


> Further, the diffraction-limited depth of field is constant for all sensor sizes. This factor may be critical when deciding on a new camera for your intended use, because more pixels may not necessarily provide more resolution (for your depth of field requirements).  In fact, more pixels could even harm image quality by increasing noise and reducing dynamic range



.....................


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 21, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> .....................


 
on a cropped ratio on a full frame camera then the picture is always smoother...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 21, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> on a cropped ratio on a full frame camera then the picture is always smoother...



It's an interesting discussion: probably not the right thread for it, though. What I've read indicates that the max impact of pixel increase happened at 6 mp.

Imo, what has made the difference with your photos isn't the number of megapixels, but the handling and adjustment of the camera by its operator...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 21, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> It's an interesting discussion: probably not the right thread for it, though. What I've read indicates that the max impact of pixel increase happened at 6 mp.
> 
> Imo, what has made the difference with your photos isn't the number of megapixels, but the handling and adjustment of the camera by its operator...


 
well I've always shot in that style ewven when I've not had this camera so yes the style is always going to be the same or using the same techniques... 

What does it is mismatching the shutter speed on the flash to the camera which gives that decay halatation and then don't correct the lens vigette or distortion which gives it a slight fisheye bend and nice dark corners and brokeh which give you the atmosphere of the shot and also set to a certain extent the overall exposure values of the shot.

but if you think there's a significantly more pixels in the space of 35 mm by 36mm then each one has a small chance of burning out and creating grain or noise.  As I've found I quite like noise it's like film grain and I used to shoot mainly in Kodak ectachrome I've tried to reproduce that film effect in the image post process.

but as the saying goes you can't polish a turd... you have to take the shot and have the dyanmic range to be able to get the light out of it again in the development stage...


----------



## e19896 (Aug 21, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> near didcott?


 
No it is Thorpe Marsh Power Station


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 21, 2010)

e19896 said:


>



Album cover


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 21, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> well I've always shot in that style ewven when I've not had this camera so yes the style is always going to be the same or using the same techniques...
> 
> What does it is mismatching the shutter speed on the flash to the camera which gives that decay halatation and then don't correct the lens vigette or distortion which gives it a slight fisheye bend and nice dark corners and brokeh which give you the atmosphere of the shot and also set to a certain extent the overall exposure values of the shot.
> 
> ...


 
Well, whatever you're doing, it's working.


----------



## badseed (Aug 22, 2010)

Afternoon in the trees with my best mate


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## dlx1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Looking out window _1st drink five months _


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Look at the size of that fucker 



The direct link to a photo file is no longer shown on the page. Per the Flickr Community Guidelines  "pages on other websites that display content hosted on flickr.com must provide a link from each photo or video back to its page on Flickr." Linking directly to the photo file doesn't do this. 
flickr wanker change things.


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 25, 2010)

"flickr wanker change things"

Yeah, that last Flickr change was a pain. The site is much slower for me for a start...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 25, 2010)

Paul Russell said:


> "flickr wanker change things"
> 
> Yeah, that last Flickr change was a pain. The site is much slower for me for a start...


 
I've never understood the need to be endlessly tinkering with things. I preferred the site prior to the recent changes.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 26, 2010)

Another shot of Trinity Square taken about an hour ago:


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 26, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>


 
like this good angle


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 26, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>


 
Really like this.


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 26, 2010)

My son Loki, born 24/8/10, an hour after birth. 
Taken with iPhone so not a great shot, but certainly one I'll remember!


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 26, 2010)

^ congratulation


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 27, 2010)

Congrats...

Ever find yourself at a shoot for whatever and then think hey that's a great shot but it's soo not part of what I'm supposed to be shooting...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 27, 2010)

Sans Flash...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 27, 2010)

Avec Flash


















More


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 28, 2010)

JC3 - Some great work.


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 29, 2010)

Those are lovely Tom 


















London Tunnel Rat Run


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 29, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>



Atmospheric road trip photo


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 29, 2010)

tom_craggs said:


> JC3 - Some great work.


 
Thanks. It's easier to take photos on vacation.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 29, 2010)

Yet more Trinity Square photos:

















And a phone shot of the sunset earlier:


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm a bit behind in my photos, but heres some recentish ones from notts and sheffield...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 31, 2010)

A couple from yesterday:


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Aug 31, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


>




Like it


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 31, 2010)

e19896 said:


>


 
I like that a lot.


----------



## gamma globulins (Sep 1, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Like it


 
Thanks Stow. Came out better than I thought it would. Best shot from a dozen tries though.



Johnny Canuck3 said:


>


 
This one I likes. The posture is fantastic.


----------

